# Have a new shot gun in my future.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Running out of shot I ask the wife if she wants me to get it today while we are out or should I wait till after Christmas.
She asked if it was for loading shot shells I use shooting with Chuck. I tell her yes, I am about out, can mabe get another 25 rounds.

So we got to Williams and I buy a bag of shot. walk out to thr truck and load it in and look over to see Kare standing behind the truck waiting for a guy to finish pulling in next to us.
She gets in the truck and says that guy seemed grumpy even though I waited for him to pull in and waved at hiom.

So I say you see he was alone right. Yes she says so what has that got to do with it. 
He tells his wife this morni9ng he wantes to go to Williams to look at a new gun, she told him he had all the guns he needed. He said well I want a new one and I did work for 35 years provideing so want a new gun. She again says he has enough so he goes storming out of the house jumps in his truck and arrives at Williams all grumpy at his wife.

She says is there some thing in that? I say not really, she said that once you wanted a new gun and I said if you got one you had to get rid of one. So when it came time to be paid for you summer work you didn't take money you asked for a new rifle.

It still stands if you want a new gun you have to sell one.

So after christmas I am going to sell her Charlies Daily 20ga with full and mod chokes and buy a new 20ga with choke tubes. Thinking about a Stevens 555 or. Mossberg silver reserve both come with 5 chokes.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't understand having to sell one but , what ever works for your house to stay in order.

I have sold a few I wasn't using or likely to use much again to fund guns that fit my current use. but we have hobby accounts each paycheck an amount is auto pulled and placed in my account and hers. money we can do what ever we like with.

yarn and fabric and sewing machines all add up also


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

OK, I'd sell a couple of old single shot 12 gauges I have and then trip to the store for a new TS-12.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well she said I can get a new gun if I sell one. *So I am going to sell her 20ga Charles Daily.
*
She doesn't use it so I can sell it.
I lack 3 guns of filling my 30 gun safe so I under stand getting rid of one of hers,

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Gun acquisition is not something my other half gets to vote on. You could collect a lot worse things than guns. At least your guns will retain most of their value.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife says never sell a Gun because it is just bought back.

I'm still wanting a Boat. I even told her my Pickup has a Hitch that is just waiting on a Boat. She won't budge.

big rockpile


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

My big brothers long time girl friend told him once he had to get rid of some things, because he never used them anymore. 

So he said, that must mean you are going to get rid of the kitchen ?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Sell? A gun?? I am terrible at selling stuff never mind a gun. I have given a few away to friends who really wanted them. Interesting concpet. Sell a gun. Hmmmm Nah, too much work.


----------



## LoneWolf1970 (Jan 9, 2019)

Ok this is where I have y’all beat. So when I met my wife she didn’t know anything about guns at all, so I took her shooting with me. Now I’m not like a lot of people I’ve seen over the years just hand a 12ga to a woman and say have fun. No I did it right, I started her off with a 22lr pistol, and went up from there stopping at a 38. I did the same thing with rifles. Then moved to shotguns, I started her off with a 410, and moved her up to a 10ga. Now y’all are thinking I’m an $&@“):/, no you have to understand I told her it was going to kick like a mad mule. She said I don’t care I want to try it. So I handed it to her and she pulled the trigger and landed on her butt. Laughing at that, she looks me in the eye and says load it again, because it ain’t going to beat me. So again I loaded it and handed it to her. She gave me this half crazed look aimed at the target and pulled the trigger. As she picked herself up off the ground laughing like a mad person, she said give me another shot. I said honey it’s ok you don’t have to prove anything to me. She held out her had and said give me the shell. I handed it over and took a few steps back. Now I haven’t laughed yet. So she ejected the last she’ll put the new one in and said watch this. She never looked at the gun she was looking at me and pulled the trigger. This time I lost it I couldn’t help it. We both laughed for almost 5 minutes. I helped her up, she walked over to the truck and grabbed another shell, I was starting to think she liked the pain in her shoulder and on her butt. She pulled the trigger again and stayed on her feet, she looked at me and said one more time I think I really got this now. I gave her another shell, she loaded it in and pulled the trigger and she stayed on her feet. 
Now she looks at me and says when do I get my own gun? I told her whenever she wants but I’m going with you to make sure you get a good one. And to make sure you get one you can handle.
Ok we got married she moved in with me. She only saw 4 of my guns, even though she fired several others. She never went into my gun room. I told her that it was time to go to the gun shop and have a look around. She came with to see if they had anything she wanted. She didn’t find anything that time but I did. So I bought it she asked me why I needed 5 guns. I told her that every gun has a purpose and that I would explain when we got home. I explained each gun she saw. 
So a few months goes by and my buddy at the gun shop called me to tell me about this new gun they got it. So I went to look and of course I bought one. I get it home and she asked me why I needed 6 guns, so I explained each one to her again. Well a few weeks goes by and I went to the shop to grab some ammo for a trap shoot I had coming up. Normally I would load my own but the wife was starting to get a little nosy about my gun room. I told her that is where I load ammo for the guns and clean them all. I wish I hadn’t said that last part. Because she said good you can teach me how to clean my guns. I told her I would as soon as we get home from the shoot. 
I took second place in the competition. She never asked about the gun I was using. But I knew it was only a matter of time. 
We get home and the first thing she wants to do is clean all the guns. I’m thinking here we go. So I tell her that she needs to understand something first and I tell her I have a lot more than 7 guns. She said she knew but she really wanted to clean her own guns. So we grabbed them all and went into my man-cave aka my gun room. 
When I opened the door she just stood there and stared. When she finally found her voice again she asked how many guns do you actually have? I told her that I had over 400 guns in my collection. She walked over to a few and asked what each one was for and I told her. Then it hit her that there must be over $100,000 worth of guns here. I said no there is actually over $250,000 worth of guns. I’m thinking to myself here it comes wait for it. And she asks why do you need all those guns. That was the question I needed to hear. I told her that each gun has a purpose, and also said that most of them just increase in value. That this room is actually my retirement fund. 
That was shortly after we got married, which was a little over 15 years ago. Since then my health has gone down hill faster than I expected and the guns went even faster. I now only have 2 guns and she has 2 guns. 
Now that I have told you that I have one more part of it to tell you. A friend of mine called me and told me that her well needed help that only I could give. I knew what she meant and told my wife that I needed her help with a job at our friends house. I went in the gun room to grab my 4ga shotgun and the last of my shells for it, I only had 10 left. We get there and she comes running after her dog and puts him back in the house. She points us to the well and says there it is. I told her to be ready to check it when she hears the shot. I grab the gun, break it open and put the first shell in it, my wife looks on in utter awe. I pointed the gun down the well. And squeeze the trigger. It lifted me 2 feet off the ground. My wife looked at me and thought I was joking around. She says let me try it. I looked at her and said it was not a good idea. I told her that I have never shot it unless it was down a well. I also told her that she might get her chance, but I was going to shoot it first. 

I loaded it up and squeezed the trigger. It knocked me flat on my back. All I could say was wow what a ride. I also asked her if she was sore because my shoulder hurt like I don’t what. She asked for the gun and a shell. She opened the gun ejected the last shell and put the new one in. She held it for o her shoulder and squeezed the trigger. She didn’t land on her back she landed on her front. She handed me the gun and said I’ll never doubt your word about guns again.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I bought a Mossberg 500 Flex from a friend about a year ago, and now he wants to buy it back. He's being kind of a baby about it.
I told him I wasn't really wanting to get rid of it, got a goose hunt scheduled, and I was planning on using that shotgun, but if he really wanted it, I'd take what I paid for it minus the shells that came with it. (Long since shot up)
So now I'm looking for a replacement shotgun too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My local gun shop has 5 Mossburgs for sale. Only 2 of which I would buy for hunting how ever. $229.00 for one 20ga and $339.00 for the other.

 Al


----------

